# Govt Documentation Proves 9/11 Inside Job



## Terral (Dec 31, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Errors, omissions and downright LIES in the U.S. Government Documentation prove beyond all doubt that 9/11 Was DEFINITELY An Inside Job. The clearest evidence that the DoD-controlled FBI, CIA and NSA planned and carried out the 9/11 Inside Job appears in the corrupt 911 Commission Report and the Arlington County After-Action Report where the keyword term '*explosions*' was deliberately removed from the *Official Govt Documentation *(#10 here). 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ4dVo5QgYg"]Firemen Report "Explosions" On 9/11[/ame]

We are talking about more than 1000 pages of Official Govt 9/11 Documentation that excludes the term '*explosions*,' while doing everything to hide 'the' 911Truth from We The People. The keyword term "*explosion*" appears exactly *six* (6) *times* in the 911CR and the ACAAR and each mention in the ACAAR is a reference to the bogus AA77 crash that never happened (my What Really Happened At The Pentagon Topic).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD6ibU8DaFw"]Firemen Report "Explosions" On 9/11[/ame]

Official Media/Govt Sources say AA77 crashed into the Pentagon as late as *9:43 AM* (CNN/Govt Chronology), while the 911CR says AA77 crashed into the Pentagon at *9:37:46 AM* (Page 10). The ACAAR rounds that time off to *9:38 AM* (Page 200), which means the Govt is DEFINITELY LYING about 'when' their phantom Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WefPzgxvfS4"]"Explosions" Reported At The Pentagon On 9/11[/ame]

The problem with these three sources is that the FAA Timeline says *the aircraft crashed into the Pentagon at 9:32 AM* (FAA Timeline Chronology)! We know for a fact that the Pentagon was first attacked at exactly 9:31:39 AM (my 9:31 Topic), because that marks the very instant when the *Quartermaster-calibrated Navy Clock* (pic = see Barbara Honegger's famous "Pentagon Attack Papers") was disabled by the EMP Shockwave created by the Raytheon Missile Strike! We know Raytheon Missiles were used in these 9/11 attacks, because the *Decommissioned A-3 Skywarrior Navy Jets* were retrofitted to include *Raytheon Missiles* (story) for the *Global Guardian Wargames* (story)! The Army Clock in the Heliport Building stopped at 9:32 AM (on left) and NOT at 9:38 AM nor 9:43 AM!

We know the FBI is guilty of orchestrating the 9/11 attacks 'and' the current Counterintelligence Disinformation Campaign, under the auspices of the Department of Defense, because they provided the Flight Data Recorder Evidence to *Jim Ritter* (NTSB); which places their Phantom AA77 OUTSIDE Pentagon Airspace at the FAA "*09:32* *AM*" Crash Time!!! The Govt has never made any attempt to investigate the 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike Explosion and has never made any attempt to explain what happened at the Pentagon between 9:31 AM 'and' the forged AA77 Crash Time of 9:38 AM!!! If the FBI is to be believed (never in a million years), then they MUST explain the 9:32 AM crash time; when their fake AA77 was still miles from the Pentagon! 

My Prison Planet Post on the importance of this 9:32 AM First Pentagon Explosion is here.

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Dec 31, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Errors, omissions and downright LIES in the U.S. Government Documentation prove beyond all doubt that 9/11 Was DEFINITELY An Inside Job. The clearest evidence that the DoD-controlled FBI, CIA and NSA planned and carried out the 9/11 Inside Job appears in the corrupt 911 Commission Report and the Arlington County After-Action Report where the keyword term '*explosions*' was deliberately removed from the *Official Govt Documentation *(#10 here).
> 
> ...



\
*
Wow...you should do something about that.
*


----------



## Fizz (Dec 31, 2009)

candycorn said:


> We know for a fact that the Pentagon was first attacked at exactly 9:31:39 AM (my 9:31 Topic), because that marks the very instant when the *Quartermaster-calibrated Navy Clock* (pic = see Barbara Honegger's famous "Pentagon Attack Papers") was disabled by the EMP Shockwave created by the Raytheon Missile Strike!



you are claiming a nuclear missile hit the pentagon? EMPs are a byproduct of a nuclear explosion, right?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 31, 2009)

Fizz said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > We know for a fact that the Pentagon was first attacked at exactly 9:31:39 AM (my 9:31 Topic), because that marks the very instant when the *Quartermaster-calibrated Navy Clock* (pic = see Barbara Honegger's famous "Pentagon Attack Papers") was disabled by the EMP Shockwave created by the Raytheon Missile Strike!
> ...



Wasn't me...It was terral or whatever his name is.  

I think its hilarious how terral believes something like the difference in clock readings proves anything other than the clocks were set differently.  My laptop, for example, is still set on the time zone where I live; not in the hotel I'm posting from.  Should something happend and they investigate and find my laptop reading 2 hours difference, I'm sure he and Id-eots would make hay out of this.


----------



## Fizz (Dec 31, 2009)

sorry about that.... i quoted the wrong post. i meant to quote terral.

my watch, my tv, my alarm clock are all a few minutes off of each. picking out little stupid pieces of info like this and thinking it is a huge comspiracy just proves the person making the claim has no capacity for critical thinking and lack the mental ability to see the big picture.

for example, no conspiracy theorist can give us the big picture of what happened. terral says that flight 77 didnt hit the pentagon yet the flight was on radar the entire time (although controllers lost it for a few minutes when the transponder was turned off). we know where it was every second of its flight.

so how did it NOT hit the pentagon? where is the plane? the passengers? why did the airline employees that boarded the plane lie and say the plane was boarded and left if it did not? how about the baggage handlers that loaded the plane? the ground personnel that pushed the plane back from the gate? the tower that cleared it for takeoff? why would they all lie if it did not take off?

terral makes no mention of these events at all and simply says the flight was cancelled according to some web site.

it turns out that ALL FLIGHTS THAT DIDNT ARRIVE AT THEIR DESTINATION THAT DAY show up as cancelled in that system. terral and his wonderful research didnt bother to even do the most basic task of checking other flights that day.

he lacks the mental capacity to think critically for himself and probably barely has the ability to cut and paste youtube videos.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 31, 2009)

Fizz said:


> sorry about that.... i quoted the wrong post. i meant to quote terral.
> 
> my watch, my tv, my alarm clock are all a few minutes off of each. picking out little stupid pieces of info like this and thinking it is a huge comspiracy just proves the person making the claim has no capacity for critical thinking and lack the mental ability to see the big picture.


And I'd bet your neighbor has 3 or 4 clocks that are all different too.

Now what if your neighbor wasn't your neighbor but your co-worker and your building was hit by a plane and some moron like Terral began snooping around and found 6 different times.  Gee...I smell a conspiracy.



Fizz said:


> for example, no conspiracy theorist can give us the big picture of what happened. terral says that flight 77 didnt hit the pentagon yet the flight was on radar the entire time (although controllers lost it for a few minutes when the transponder was turned off). we know where it was every second of its flight.
> 
> so how did it NOT hit the pentagon? where is the plane? the passengers? why did the airline employees that boarded the plane lie and say the plane was boarded and left if it did not? how about the baggage handlers that loaded the plane? the ground personnel that pushed the plane back from the gate? the tower that cleared it for takeoff? why would they all lie if it did not take off?


All good questions. All without any good answers.  Doesn't it also seem strange that their "experts" all bypass the normal avenues of expert behavior (peer review, publish in reputable journals) and go right to You Tube?  I mean, at MIT or Harvard, do they tell their grads now to go right to YouTube and screw the New England Journal of Medicine et. al?


terral makes no mention of these events at all and simply says the flight was cancelled according to some web site.

it turns out that ALL FLIGHTS THAT DIDNT ARRIVE AT THEIR DESTINATION THAT DAY show up as cancelled in that system. terral and his wonderful research didnt bother to even do the most basic task of checking other flights that day.

he lacks the mental capacity to think critically for himself and probably barely has the ability to cut and paste youtube videos.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 31, 2009)

Fizz said:


> sorry about that.... i quoted the wrong post. i meant to quote terral.
> 
> my watch, my tv, my alarm clock are all a few minutes off of each. picking out little stupid pieces of info like this and thinking it is a huge comspiracy just proves the person making the claim has no capacity for critical thinking and lack the mental ability to see the big picture.
> 
> ...



Terral is a LaRouchite which is synonymous with nut case.  Anyone even remotely familiar with this "sect" knows this.  I don't live far from his headquarters in Leesburg Virginia and have had a few "run ins" with some of his loyal disciples.


----------



## Terral (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz:



Fizz said:


> you are claiming a nuclear missile hit the pentagon? EMPs are a byproduct of a nuclear explosion, right?



This 911Truth Topic is about the discrepancies in the Official Govt Documentation, as in the 911CR, ACAAR, FAA Timeline and the AA77 Flight Study Report from the NTSB. Mr. Fizz can explain how a band of Bearded Jihadist Radicals managed to keyword sanitize the 911CR and ACAAR of the term *"explosions,"* when there were countless *"explosions*" taking place all over the place. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n-nT-luFIw]We Have Reports Of "Secondary Explosions" Going Off Every 10 to 15 Minutes[/ame]

The 911CR uses the term "explosions" NEVER and the singular term "explosion" exactly SIX TIMES. The ACAAR uses the plural term "explosions" NEVER and the singular term "explosion" exactly SIX TIMES. Do the math and tell us the odds of that happening WITHOUT keyword sanitation by the FBI, CIA and NSA working under the DoD Counterintelligence Umbrella ..

Just *"quote >>" from the Opening Post* and start 'debunking' like a good *DoD Disinformation Stooge* cool: = How To Spot) ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 1, 2010)

A new investigation to quash these "conspiracy" theorys would be a good idea.

If the evidence is as clear as you claim then it woudl be a piece of cake.

I would also like many other things controled by this past government investigated.

They did LIE us into war and out a CIA agent.

I dont know why we as Americans should trust ANYTHING the Bush admin had a hand in.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 1, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



blah blah blah...

answer the fucking question. are you claiming the missile that you claim hit the pentagon was a nuclear device or not? because in an earlier post you are saying the clock stopped due to an EMP.

EMPs come from NUCLEAR DETONATIONS. your idiotic claim is that the pentagon was hit by a nuclear missile and immediately afterwards hundreds of volunteers and rescue personnel went to the scene.

do you realize how fucking ridiculous your claims are??


----------



## Terral (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz:



Fizz said:


> blah blah blah...answer the fucking question.



Send your query to your DoD Handler cool ya moron and try writing on the *OP "Govt Documentation" Topic*. If you really want to offer rebuttals to my "Missile Strike" Thesis, then bump my "What Really Happened" Topic. More information on the *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* can be gathered by reading these Topics:

Answers To Bill Veale Questions

April Gallop Injured During Missile Strike << some of my best Pentagon work



Fizz said:


> are you claiming the missile that you claim hit the pentagon was a nuclear device or not?



EMP Shockwaves are created by high-energy *'explosions'* (Wiki) and *not *just nuclear explosions (Non-nuclear EMP). However (again), this Topic is about the *errors, omissions and deliberate LIES included in the Official Govt Documentation*. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Jan 1, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



listen jackass, you said EMP in THIS THREAD and i will reply about it here. if you dont like it you can go fuck yourself....

where is your proof of an EMP?!!!

you are the one making ridiculous claims then you decide you dont want to talk about them....


----------



## Godboy (Jan 1, 2010)

The title of this thread only proves how delusional the troofers are. If this document proved it was an inside job, thats all i would be seeing on the news. Im watching the news right now and theres nothing being said about this document or 9/11 being an inside job.

Thats the difference between you loonies and normal people. We know what facts are, but you guys are perpetually confused over the concept.

You clowns are fucking stupid and you never cease to amuse me.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 2, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> A new investigation to quash these "conspiracy" theorys would be a good idea.
> 
> If the evidence is as clear as you claim then it woudl be a piece of cake.
> 
> ...



We had an investigation.  
Yet these nimrods never read the findings.  Either that or they can't understand them.


----------



## eots (Jan 2, 2010)

Godboy said:


> The title of this thread only proves how delusional the troofers are. If this document proved it was an inside job, thats all i would be seeing on the news. Im watching the news right now and theres nothing being said about this document or 9/11 being an inside job.
> 
> Thats the difference between you loonies and normal people. We know what facts are, but you guys are perpetually confused over the concept.
> 
> You clowns are fucking stupid and you never cease to amuse me.



What amuses me is your belief that the truth would be broadcast by the 4th branch of government..priceless..hey did you hear about that old school mma  mullet guy Harold Howard and his _attempted murder _rampage ?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 2, 2010)

No nuclear blast went off, and an EMP would have effected more then one clock in the Pentagon. All passing cars and vehicles would have shut down , or rather all the newer ones, you know less then 20 years old. All electronics would have been fried in a radius based on the size of the blast.

And as usual Terrel and YOU Eots , ignore the question of what happened to the plane, passengers and crew. Terrel keeps claiming the flight was canceled with out explaining what happened to the passengers and crew, with out explaining exactly all the events recounted above. How DID the Government kidnap these people and pay off all the support people at the airport to lie for them all these years? What inducement keeps them quiet even today?

Why is there NO radar track of a mysterious aircraft flying around? You know the one that fired the explosive/emp missile? What inducement was used to get over 100 eyewitnesses that SAW the airplane descend to the pentagon to lie about that and keep quiet all these years?

The reality is the conspiracy people have so many holes as to make it worthless. But hey that never stops them from making shit like this up.


----------



## eots (Jan 2, 2010)

where are the the wtc black boxes..where is the forensic evidence of temperatures required to weaken steel..where are the videos of a plane hitting the pentagon..where is the cross examination and sworn testimony of eyewitnesses, where is bin laden??? how are his secrets kept ?? when you  conclusively answer these questions I will let you know where the plane is


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 2, 2010)

eots said:


> where are the the wtc black boxes..where is the forensic evidence of temperatures required to weaken steel..where are the videos of a plane hitting the pentagon..where is the cross examination and sworn testimony of eyewitnesses, where is bin laden??? how are his secrets kept ?? when you  conclusively answer these questions I will let you know where the plane is



You honestly think that in the rubble of the twin towers they were gonna find the black boxes of aircraft that DROVE into the buildings? And then fell with all the rubble all those stories? GET REAL.

We have EYE WITNESS accounts of the Airplane dropping to the pentagon on its KNOWN flight path. Over 100 of them. The Government has tapes of the event.

But back to the point..... where did the passengers and crew go? Who paid off the baggage handlers, flight personnel, airline personnel, Tower personnel, etc etc....

You want to claim no plane hit the Pentagon YOU have to explain where the people went, who paid the crews off to lie the plane was launched on its flight, the phone calls. YOU not us have to explain all that. You see I have a smoking hole in the Pentagon, air craft debris, dead bodies, black boxes, eye witnesses to the event.


----------



## eots (Jan 2, 2010)

where are the the wtc black boxes..where is the forensic evidence of temperatures required to weaken steel..where are the videos of a plane hitting the pentagon..where is the cross examination and sworn testimony of eyewitnesses, where is bin laden??? how are his secrets kept ?? when you  conclusively answer these questions I will let you know where the plane is



> You honestly think that in the rubble of the twin towers they were gonna find the black boxes of aircraft that DROVE into the buildings? And then fell with all the rubble all those stories? GET REAL.



they found the passports and john Oneils body quick enough...GET REAL





> We have EYE WITNESS accounts of the Airplane dropping to the pentagon on its KNOWN flight path. Over 100 of them. The Government has tapes of the event.



They have tapes but all these years later they wont release them and there are huge contradictions in  accounts and with out sworn statements and cross examination the wittiness accounts are all questionable





> But back to the point..... where did the passengers and crew go? Who paid off the baggage handlers, flight personnel, airline personnel, Tower personnel, etc etc....





> You want to claim no plane hit the Pentagon YOU have to explain where the people went, who paid the crews off to lie the plane was launched on its flight, the phone calls. YOU not us have to explain all that. You see I have a smoking hole in the Pentagon, air craft debris, dead bodies, black boxes, eye witnesses to the event



the bodies are pentagon staff.. the few photos of unidentified parts prove nothing ..the faa destroyed evidence..all flight data is in question and is full of anomalies.. so what you are saying is you can answer none of my questions


----------



## Toro (Jan 2, 2010)

I have the official 9/11 government attack manual.  It's entitled "The Official 9/11 Government Attack Manual."  In 89 large-print pages, it goes into excrutiating detail about how Dick, George, the CIA, the oil companies, the Fed and the Jews all conspired to attack their own country, and why.  (It's not what you think!)  It also explains difficult to explain gaps in logic, like why fly two planes into the WTC and pretend to fly a plane into the Pentagon when you really used a missile, and what to do with all the people on board.  (They're all on vacation in Hawaii.)

If you'd like a copy of The Official 9/11 Government Attack Manual, please send $999 to the following address.

Toro
USA.

It will get to me.  Trust me.

Or you can send it through PayPal at 

Toro
PayPal.

Never mind what it says in publicly filed documents.  We own all the payment systems in the country.

Or just let me know via email and I'll just send one to you. After all, I already have your credit card numbers.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 2, 2010)

eots said:


> where are the the wtc black boxes..where is the forensic evidence of temperatures required to weaken steel..where are the videos of a plane hitting the pentagon..where is the cross examination and sworn testimony of eyewitnesses, where is bin laden??? how are his secrets kept ?? when you  conclusively answer these questions I will let you know where the plane is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you claiming the passports were inside the black boxes? 

otherwise your statement is ridiculous. of course they found evidence of passengers on the flights!! some of it came flying out the opposite side of the building and you can clearly see it when the planes hit the towers. how much of the tail section of the airplanes did they find? because thats where the black boxes were.





eots said:


> > We have EYE WITNESS accounts of the Airplane dropping to the pentagon on its KNOWN flight path. Over 100 of them. The Government has tapes of the event.
> 
> 
> 
> They have tapes but all these years later they wont release them and there are huge contradictions in  accounts and with out sworn statements and cross examination the wittiness accounts are all questionable


what tapes are you talking about that were not released?





eots said:


> > But back to the point..... where did the passengers and crew go? Who paid off the baggage handlers, flight personnel, airline personnel, Tower personnel, etc etc....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy fuck.... that is the most moronic statement you have made yet.

people see a plane fly into a building. there are airplane parts from it. THAT MEANS NOTHING?!!! 

faa destroyed what evidence? what flight data is in question? what anomolies?


----------



## Terral (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Corn and Mr. Fizz cool:



candycorn said:


> And I'd bet your neighbor has 3 or 4 clocks that are all different too.



Mr. Corn is addressing Mr. Fizz cool and not anything about the contradictory 'Govt Documentation' from the Opening Post. The clocks of your neighbor have NOTHING to do with anything pertaining to 9/11 and NOTHING to do with this Topic.




candycorn said:


> Now what if your neighbor wasn't your neighbor ...



Ms. Corn = .



Fizz said:


> for example, no conspiracy theorist can give us the big picture of what happened.



First of all, everyone with an explanation for what really happened on 9/11 is a conspiracy theorist, unless you think one person is responsible for planning and carrying out the 'multiple' 9/11 Attacks! Mr. Fizz and George Bush say a band of Bearded Jihadist Radicals ...







... are responsible and I simply have a different explanation of the 'facts' told by the 'EVIDENCE.' My three topics on the Flight 93/Shanksville Case, the Fight 77/Pentagon Case and the WTC-7 Controlled Demolition Case appear at these links. Never let Mr. Fizz cool convince you that he is anything but an Official Govt Cover Story LIAR, because he is here to push Official Cover Story LIES no matter what anybody presents in these 911Truth deliberations. Period. He wants desperately to hijack this *"Govt Documentation Proves 9/11 Inside Job"* Debate to 'Nuclear EMPVille,' so perhaps he never has to explain the obvious errors, omissions and downright LIES contained in the 911CR, ACAAR, Flight 77 Flight Study, CNN/Govt Timeline, FAA Timeline and other BOGUS Govt 9/11 Documentation. The simple 911Truth is that the Govt Documentation says AA77 crashed as early as 9:32 AM (FAA Timeline) 'and' as late as 9:43 AM (CNN/Govt Chronology); with 9:38 AM (ACAAR) thrown in for good measure. BTW, Bush has been lying about 9/11 from day one!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm73wOuPL60"]Bush And Mr. Fizz Have A LOT In Common[/ame]



Fizz said:


> terral says that flight 77 didnt hit the pentagon yet the flight was on radar the entire time (although controllers lost it for a few minutes when the transponder was turned off). we know where it was every second of its flight.



No. AA77 was* 'canceled'* (#1 on my Pentagon Timeline) on 9/11!!!! The *FBI-produced AA77 Flight Study* (link) places 'their' fake AA77 OUTSIDE Pentagon Airspace at the FAA Crash Time of 9:32 AM!!!! The FBI murdered innocent Americans (with DoD/CIA/NSA assistance) and then gave the victims seats on 'canceled' flights!!! Cleveland Mayor *Michael R. White* reported that Flight 93 'and' Flight 175 landed in Cleveland on 9/11 (story)!!! The U.S. Govt murdered innocent Americans 'and' gave them seats on flights that landed in Cleveland and then changed the flight manifests part of this deliberate 9/11 INSIDE JOB!!!! However, Mr. Fizz and his Corny assistant are here to run diversion for the Bush/Obama Fascist Regimes doing everything possible to keep 'the' 911Truth out of sight and out of mind ...



Fizz said:


> so how did it NOT hit the pentagon?



I must give Mr. Fizz credit for using a myriad of STUPID questions to divide these readers into smaller and smaller factions, which is a ploy of every *DoD Disinformation Operative* (How To Spot) I have worked against for all these years. The Pentagon was struck by a Raytheon Missile at the Column Line 14 location at exactly *9:31:39 AM* (What Really Happened). 






Then the *retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior* (pic) struck the Column Line 12 Location (just south of the CL-11 Control Joint) at exactly *9:36:27 AM*.






The 'upper' pic shows the *'Single Smoke Plume'* rising up from the little CL-14 impact hole. We know that a little hole resulted from the *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* (more info), because Terry Cohen ran to the hole in mere seconds from one of the construction trailers and she saw '*JUST SMOKE*.'

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyIi7Z3fuhg"]Terry Cohen Testimony At The Pentagon On 9/11[/ame]

Stop the video clip at 00:14 and note the construction trailers! The Official Cover Story LIE says AA77 crashed into the Pentagon at a *45-degree angle from the south* (like this), which is from our right side. This means the construction trailers are standing directly in the flight path of the starboard wing and massive 6-ton Rolls-Royce Engine! Now look at this picture (here), which is supposedly a picture of the AA77 nose section just prior to impact. The nose is skimming the ground. Okay, so go back to the Terry Cohen News Clip and look at all the light poles standing in the way of any 100-ton Jetliner coming from the south along this trajectory heading! There is NO WAY any 100-ton Jetliner passed 'over' these poles, at 530 miles per hour (Official Cover Story LIE) to then drop more than 50 feet in this short distance. Since Terry Cohen 'could' run with her construction people to stand in front of the little hole, then Mr. Fizz can try to explain HOW they all missed seeing any crashed 100-ton Jetliner! :0)



Fizz said:


> where is the plane?



I am always disappointed when the DoD sends me a STUPID IDIOT to debate these 911Truth Topics! This moron asks FAR too many STUPID questions and has no evidence whatsoever to prop up his Official Cover Story LIES. AA11 'and' AA77 were 'canceled' on 9/11!!! The planes never left the runways ... 



Fizz said:


> the passengers? why did the airline employees that boarded the plane lie and say the plane was boarded and left if it did not? how about the baggage handlers that loaded the plane?



Mr. Fizz is asking stupid questions rather than trying to prove that AA77 ever left the runway! There is no evidence that airline employees are lying about anything about these 'canceled' flights. The corrupt FBI, CIA and NSA carried out the attacks under the auspices of the Department of Defense and Dickless Cheney, while Bush and Rove hid in plain sight down in the Florida classroom ...



Fizz said:


> the ground personnel that pushed the plane back from the gate? the tower that cleared it for takeoff? why would they all lie if it did not take off?



Mr. Fizz is the LIAR using 'questions' to make a case for NOTHING, because he has no evidence to support ANYTHING concerning Official Cover Story LIES. Period. 

The departure statistics for all flights can be easily accessed at the BTS "Airline On-Time Statistics" Website!

Click Here






You can clearly see the data for AA77 is *'zeroed'* across the board, because the airport personnel never wrote down any tail number for this 'canceled' flight.



candycorn said:


> All good questions.



Bullony! There is no such thing as a 'good question,' when both of you are here to push Official Govt Cover Story LIES. 



candycorn said:


> All without any good answers.  Doesn't it also seem strange that their "experts" all bypass the normal avenues of expert behavior (peer review, publish in reputable journals) and go right to You Tube?



The *Official Govt FAA Timeline* is part of the Official Govt Documentation saying that the aircraft crashed into the Pentagon at *9:32 AM* (link + my 9:31 Topic)!!!!!! However, Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld all agree that 'their' AA77 crashed into the Pentagon at 9:38 AM and 9:43 AM! Okay, so who is lying??? BTW, Youtube is only a vehicle through which 911Truth 'and' 911LIES are told every day. Here is what the Military/Aviation Experts say about this AA77 Case.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE"]All Of These Experts Agree With Me[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Goatboy:



Godboy said:


> The title of this thread only proves how delusional the troofers are.



No. This proves (#10) that the USA and STUPID Americans 'are' worthy of utter destruction off the face of the earth! I cannot help the fact that real 911Truthers (like me) are surrounded by a bunch of idiots like you!



Godboy said:


> If this document proved it was an inside job, thats all i would be seeing on the news. Im watching the news right now and theres nothing being said about this document or 9/11 being an inside job.



The Goatboy obviously did NOT even take the time to read the Opening Post. The New World Order dumbing down processes have obviously worked on many people ...



Godboy said:


> Thats the difference between you loonies and normal people. We know what facts are, but you guys are perpetually confused over the concept.



Hey Goat Idiot! Quote something from the Opening Post and start debunking ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]... Ya Moron!!! ...[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> No nuclear blast went off, and an EMP would have effected more then one clock in the Pentagon.



Talk to Mr. Fizz cool about the use of nuclear devices at the Pentagon, because nothing like that appears in my work. The problem with your hypothesis is that Retired Guy has not researched the 9/11 Pentagon Topic sufficiently to draw any conclusions about Pentagon Clocks and watches that stopped on 9/11. *April Gallop's* watch stopped at near 9:30 AM (Barbara Honegger's Famous Paper), which is the same time as the *Quartermaster-calibrated Navy Clock from the Navy Command Center* (pic) 'and' the *Army Clock *(on left) in the detached Heliport Building. All of these devices stopped around the 9:30-9:32 AM Times in conjunction with the 9:32 AM EXPLOSION caught on the DoubleTree Security Camera:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNfkej6YyeY"]DoubleTree Security Video Catches 9:32 AM Explosion[/ame] 






The Official Cover Story LIE says AA77 crashed into the Pentagon at 9:38 AM, but we can clearly see that the first Pentagon Explosion happened at around 9:32 AM; which is the time from the FAA Timeline. The only way I can reconcile 'all' of the evidence is with some kind of EMP shockwave emitted from the 9:32 AM detonations connected to the Missile Strike. April Gallop's watch did not stop from falling off the wall .... and none of these clocks have broken glass from falling ...



RetiredGySgt said:


> All passing cars and vehicles would have shut down , or rather all the newer ones, you know less then 20 years old. All electronics would have been fried in a radius based on the size of the blast.



No. We are talking a minimal EMP/Shockwave Pulse resulting from missile payload/submunition detonation that affects devices only within a small radius. The Raytheon Missile created a '*supersonic detonation*' (under 'explosion' Wiki) between the first and second-story concrete slabs that compressed the shockwaves to provide a small EMP-like pulse that disabled clocks and watches within a small radius. Clocks beyond that radius, and those shielded by columns, were not affected by the supersonic detonation shockwave.



RetiredGySgt said:


> And as usual Terrel and YOU Eots , ignore the question of what happened to the plane, passengers and crew.



Terral has invested thousands and thousands of hours investigating this Pentagon Topic and all avenues have been explored. The Retired Idiot needs to read the TOPIC TITLE and by all means try to write on the *'Govt Documentation Proves Inside Job'* TOPIC. If the Govt is telling 'the' 911Truth, then all of the Govt Documentation should agree. Right? Well??? Of course! However, the 911CR 'and' the ACAAR 'and' the FAA Timeline 'and' the Govt/CNN Chronology of events for 9/11 DO ... NOT ... AGREE. Period. I have a myriad of Topics for all of these related 9/11 Cases, and 'this' one is about the discrepancies in the Official Govt Documentation pointing directly to an INSIDE JOB. 

The 911 Commission Report 'and' the Arlington County After-Action Report never use the term *'explosions'* one time! However, Mr. Retired Idiot here sees nothing mysterious about both corrupt Govt Documents using the singular term (explosion) exactly six times. Try to figure out the chances of that! Okay hotshot: We just saw all of the evidence pointing to a *9:32 AM Explosion at the Pentagon*. How many times does the ACAAR use the time of *9:31* and *9:32* (am or pm)??? The answer is ZERO! Now stop trying to hijack this *"Govt Docs Prove Inside Job" Discussion* to *"TerralVille" *and start addressing the content of the 911CR and ACAAR and other corrupt Govt Documents!

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Jan 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > where are the the wtc black boxes..where is the forensic evidence of temperatures required to weaken steel..where are the videos of a plane hitting the pentagon..where is the cross examination and sworn testimony of eyewitnesses, where is bin laden??? how are his secrets kept ?? when you  conclusively answer these questions I will let you know where the plane is
> ...



You should simply ask him to call the first responders from Arlington, VA FD and ask them if they found any bodies/remains of children in the wreckage.  Children were not working at the Pentagon.

If a child's remains were found, case closed.  Somehow, EOTS will not make a simple phone call.  

One really has to ask why if he is so devoted to the truth as he says he is.  

One phone call could end all of this; he won't make the call.  That tells you all you need to know about EOTS.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 2, 2010)

i hate to state the obvious.... but where is your A-3 wreckage? where is your radar info showing where the A-3 came from.

you do know that every flight that didnt make it to its destination before the ground stop was ordered also shows up on the schedule as cancelled just like your flight 77 info. why dont you ask the gate attendants that loaded the plane if it was cancelled? why dont you ask the ramp workers that loaded the luggage on the plane if it was cancelled? why dont you ask the tower that cleared it for take off if it was cancelled. 

we both know why. you dont really care about "the truth".

you are just a muslim apologist that would rather blame americans for the terror attacks on 9/11 in some wildly impossible conspiracy scenario than to blame the actual muslim hijackers that killed thousands of americans.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 2, 2010)

not one of the people in your photo was a 9/11 hijacker.


----------



## eots (Jan 2, 2010)

there where no children's bodies found at the pentagon ..the refer to remains..which implies bodies but in fact is it was supposed DNA evidence  I  am convinced that wtc 7  and wtc 1-2 were a controlled demolition ..I am convinced of government complicity in the attacks and given that I am highly skeptical the pentagon attack happened as reported..but I am all for a real investigation to determine this...are you


----------



## Terral (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Ms. Corn:



candycorn said:


> You should simply ask him to call the first responders from Arlington, VA FD and ask them if they found any bodies/remains of children in the wreckage.  Children were not working at the Pentagon.




Ms. Corn obviously has no clue at all! I have been providing help to *William Veale* (CenterFor911Justice) on the April Gallop/Dick Cheney Lawsuit Case (Complaint Link) since January and some of you might know that the Complaint includes her son Elisha Gallop. April Gallop AND her son were sitting in her office at the Pentagon on 9/11 during the 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike where 'both' victims received brain damage from the high-intensity shockwave that also stopped her watch near 9:30 AM.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZO9k3Y4H-s&feature=related"]April Gallop Interview With Alex Jones 1/4[/ame]

Watch the videos to see that she was victimized along with her son who was sitting in her Pentagon office. "On that particular day my son got cleared ..." ...




candycorn said:


> If a child's remains were found, case closed.  Somehow, EOTS will not make a simple phone call.



Bullony! I have called April Gallop and Bill Veale and Lloyde England the famous taxi driver and have spoken to many principals in the 911Truth Stories. The Govt is LYING and you are helping the murderers of innocent Americans like Mr. Fizz ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 2, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Ms. Corn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So now we go from EMP to Non Nuclear EMP to high intensity shock-wave. Can you please make up your mind so we know which one to show you wrong about?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 2, 2010)

eots said:


> there where no children's bodies found at the pentagon ..the refer to remains..which implies bodies but in fact is it was supposed DNA evidence  I  am convinced that wtc 7  and wtc 1-2 were a controlled demolition ..I am convinced of government complicity in the attacks and given that I am highly skeptical the pentagon attack happened as reported..but I am all for a real investigation to determine this...are you



*
We have had a "real" investigation involving 12 public hearings, 1,000 hours of interviews and examination of millions of documents.  

Why is it you won't call the Arlington VA fire department and talk to them--the ladies and gentlemen who were there--and ask if they found any remains of a child or a child's body?  Scared?  
*


----------



## eots (Jan 2, 2010)

because I read the report and it said the child was indentifIed through fragments containing DNA...do you have information stating otherwise ?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 2, 2010)

eots said:


> because I read the report and it said the child was indentifIed through fragments containing DNA...do you have information stating otherwise ?



Now, can you explain to us how that DNA got there? If it wasn't inside AA 77......


----------



## Fizz (Jan 2, 2010)

filing a lawsuit doesnt mean squat..... as Christphera has proven. he claims he cant get medical help or pay child support because the government cant find a paper from 1876 or some stupid shit like that.

its winning the lawsuit that matters.

where is your hundreds of witnesses that saw a missile? where are your hundreds of witnesses that saw an A-3? where is your remnants of the missile? your remnants of the A-3? the radar tracking that shows the flight path of the A-3? 

and sorry to once again demand logic...... but what would the purpose of flying two airliners loaded with passengers into the world trade center be if you are going to fire a missile into the pentagon and fake a crash there? why not just actually fly a plane into that also?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 2, 2010)

eots said:


> because I read the report and it said the child was indentifIed through fragments containing DNA...do you have information stating otherwise ?



What report was that?  Source please.

But to my question, why not just call up the first responders and ask some simple questions if it bothers you that much?


----------



## CurveLight (Jan 3, 2010)

Fizz said:


> sorry about that.... i quoted the wrong post. i meant to quote terral.
> 
> my watch, my tv, my alarm clock are all a few minutes off of each. picking out little stupid pieces of info like this and thinking it is a huge comspiracy just proves the person making the claim has no capacity for critical thinking and lack the mental ability to see the big picture.
> 
> ...




Telling the same old lies eh?  You worthless **** you know damn well the CR states flt 77 was not tracked for 36 minutes.  This is why you are no less crazy than the wackiest no plane theories.  What the fuck is wrong with you and your ilk?


----------



## Fizz (Jan 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > sorry about that.... i quoted the wrong post. i meant to quote terral.
> ...



holy fuck, you really are a moron. at no time was it ever not tracked by radar. controllers not knowing what little radar blip was flight 77 doesnt mean that it wasnt on radar. it wasnt a stealth plane. you lost the last argument about this and you will lose this one too so dont be an ass.

here is your proof it was always tracked by radar:
http://www.ntsb.gov/info/Rec_Radar_ Data_ Study_all _aircraft.pdf


----------



## Terral (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz cool:



Fizz said:


> i hate to state the obvious.... but where is your A-3 wreckage?



Mr. Fizz is not 'stating' anything, but is once again hiding the fact that he has NO "Official Cover Story Case" by asking even more questions. The fun only begins when I want to see pictures of 'his' AA77 wreckage, because THAT is evidence to support 'his' Official Cover Story LIE. These readers might ask themselves what Mr. Fizz is going to say, when I begin hauling out evidence for 'the 911Truth' that a retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior 'did' hit the Pentagon at exactly 9:36:27 AM to create a 400-feet long fiery inferno along the Pentagon E-ring Wall. 






Remember that Terry Cohen, and her construction companions, ran to the E-ring hole from one of those temporary construction trailers in mere seconds after the initial 9:31:39 AM Explosion (first video) to see "Just Smoke." The A-3 Skywarrior radio operator panicked at the key moment to pull back on the joystick and send the DoD Flying BOMB over the E-ring Wall during the initial 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike. The A-3 Jet then made the wide turn to the north and returned to strike the very same E-ring Wall location at exactly 9:36:27 AM. To location the A-3 Wreckage, we begin by going to the Home.att.net site of Jon Carson:

Home.att.net Website

A3 Imprint Photograph

Click on the image and locate the "A3 Imprint" where the A-3 Skywarrior struck the E-ring Wall at the second-story concrete slab location. The Inside-Job Plan was to detonate the A-3 Flying BOMB inside the Pentagon at 9:31:39 AM 'and' bring down the E-ring Wall at the Column Line (CL) 11 Location (pic) from this photograph:






Most people fail to realize that the Pentagon was constructed using a series of control joints that separate the walls into sections allowing for expansion and contraction of wall panels. The CL-14 location was chosen for this Inside-Job Attack, because knocking out the columns just south of the CL-11 Control Joint would cause the catastrophic failure of the E-ring Roof in order to simulate a real Jetliner Crash. However, the DoD Inside-Job Terrorists failed to account for the *Raytheon Hypersonic Missile Bow Shockwave* (pic) that *uprooted Pole #1* (pic) and sent the projectile through *Lloyd England's Taxi Cab Windshield* (pic). The A-3 Skywarrior struck Pole #1 at the starboard engine location, which caused the loss of altitude and the radio controller's panic attack; which then caused problems with the execution of the original Inside-Job. 






Look very carefully at the windows on either side of the CL-11 location (above the firetruck) to realize the windows on the right (south) side are about a foot lower. The original Pentagon attack (9:31:39 AM) required the detonation of the A-3 Skywarrior 'inside' the Pentagon at the first-floor level to allow this massive wall section to fall back in our direction. However, the missing A-3 Explosion allowed the CL-11 to CL-18 wall section to fall just one foot and 'wedge' itself tightly against the CL-11 wall section on the north (left) side of the control joint. The DoD Inside-Job Terrorists then added insult to injury by allowing the radio-control operator to misfire (yet again) and send the A-3 Jet into the second-story concrete slab; instead of between the first and second-story concrete slabs. Michael Kelly and Don Wright witnessed the 9:36:27 AM A-3 Jet Crash.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU2SSTNIds4"]Michael Kelly Witnessed The 9:36:27 AM A-3 Jet Crash[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxhRGevzEg"]Don Wright Also Witnessed The A-3 Skywarrior Crash[/ame]

The A-3 crashed at 9:36:27 AM with the starboard wing slightly lower than the port-side wing, which allowed just 'one' of the A-3 Skywarrior Engines to enter the E-ring Wall.






The port-side engine struck the second-story concrete slab to fall straight down in front of the CL-9 location under the yellow arrow. The DoD Inside-Job Terrorists tried to hide the A-3 Skywarrior Debris (pic), but some of the photographs do show us the signs of wreckage.






This is a picture of a wing section being removed from the 9/11 Inside-Job Crime Scene.



Fizz said:


> where is your radar info showing where the A-3 came from.



Where are your pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE??? :0) The *"Analysis of Flight Path 77"* (link) was done by former Air Force Pilot Steve Koeppel from Palm Springs, CA.






The radar information was provided from Dulles Airport. The retrofitted and painted-up A-3 Skywarrior approached the Pentagon from the NORTH from the New York Theater and the *Global Guardian Wargame Exercises* (link) running as a cover for the 9/11 Inside-Job Attacks. The FBI-produced Flight Data Recorder Evidence (Click Here) is all *'faked'* to show their Phantom AA77 approaching from the *'west,'* which never happened (explained in my 911Truth Blog entry here). The FBI/NTSB deliberately included the bogus 'loop' in the fake Flight Data Recorder Evidence, because they knew the A-3 Skywarrior coming from the north would also make the same 270-degree descent and strike the Pentagon NOT from the north, but from the southwest directly into the refitted Wedge One location along the CL-14 Death Corridor.








Fizz said:


> we both know why. you dont really care about "the truth".



Mr. Fizz has nothing to support the Official Cover Story LIE, so he asks many questions and attacks 'my person;' when I am the one telling 'the' 911Truth ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 3, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. so your pictures with you saying that it is an A3 are factual and the hundreds of pictures and the wreckage with serial numbers on it along with the bodies and DNA is manufactured evidence. Damn I'm glad i'm not you


----------



## candycorn (Jan 3, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mr. Fizz cool:
> ...



I like the 50 ton crane carrying wings.  Pretty heavy wings for an airplane, don't you think?


----------



## Fizz (Jan 3, 2010)

Terral said:


> Remember that Terry Cohen, and her construction companions, ran to the E-ring hole from one of those temporary construction trailers in mere seconds after the initial 9:31:39 AM Explosion (first video) to see "Just Smoke." *The A-3 Skywarrior radio operator panicked at the key moment to pull back on the joystick and send the DoD Flying BOMB over the E-ring Wall during the initial 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike.*


and your proof of this is what? its not simply true because you say it is. you need proof. your evidence that the radio operator panicked is what? your proof that an A3 did a flyby on the first pass is what?



Terral said:


> The A-3 Jet then made the wide turn to the north and returned to strike the very same E-ring Wall location at exactly 9:36:27 AM. To location the A-3 Wreckage, we begin by going to the Home.att.net site of Jon Carson:


 and you have  radar returns for all this, right? or is it supposed to be a stealth plane that doesnt show up on radar?



Terral said:


> Click on the image and locate the "A3 Imprint" where the A-3 Skywarrior struck the E-ring Wall at the second-story concrete slab location. The Inside-Job Plan was to detonate the A-3 Flying BOMB inside the Pentagon at 9:31:39 AM 'and' bring down the E-ring Wall at the Column Line (CL) 11 Location



HAHAHAHahahahahaha!!! you've seen the "plans"?!!! fucking hell... just post them!!!  was it labelled "inside job plans" or are you summarizing? 



Terral said:


> (pic) from this photograph:


holy shit you twoofers are moronic. look at that picture and then you claim it is A-3 wreckage!!! HAHAHAhahaha!!! thats it? that all you got?!!

shit, that could be a barbecue grill for all we know from this picture. this is the most idiotic piece of "evidence" i have ever seen.

i'll get to the rest of your "evidence" later..... i'm laughing too hard and now i gotta pee!!


----------



## Terral (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Ms. Corn:



candycorn said:


> *We have had a "real" investigation involving 12 public hearings, 1,000 hours of interviews and examination of millions of documents.*


No. The USA has had 'bogus' investigations involving many 911LIARS doing everything to hide 'the' 911Truth out of sight and out of the Public Mind. Those among you running Cover-Up Operations for the 'real' Inside-Job Murderers of Innocent Americans will share in the same fate in the *'lake of fire'* (Rev. 21:8 = all LIARS) to be tormented to the ages of the ages. Your are just as guilty as those carrying out the Inside-Job Attacks in the first place. I have written the Arlington County Fire Department many times over the years in some attempt to correct obvious errors, omissions and downright LIES contained in that bogus Report, but the DoD-run Cover-up Operation extends down from the corrupt Federal and State to the local county level. Our communications from one exchange of emails goes like this:


> Subject: ACFD After Action Report
> Date: Wed, 7 Nov 2007 08:40:55 -0500
> From: Jbrown2@arlingtonva.us
> To: terralcroft@hotmail.com
> ...


The end result is that Ms. Brown stopped communications and my subsequent emails bounced off the Arlington County Fire Department Servers, because everyone involved already knows that 9/11 was an inside-job and they have no intention of reconciling anything in the bogus ACAAR ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Ollie:



SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > because I read the report and it said the child was indentifIed through fragments containing DNA...do you have information stating otherwise ?
> ...



Donald Rumsfeld set up a temporary morgue at the *Dover AFB in Delaware *(story) to receive all the bodies from the WTC Theater, the Pentagon and the supposed Flight 93 Crash Site. This Inside-job Maneuver allowed the *Inside-job Terrorists* (Bush, Rove, Cheney, Rumsfeld, Ashcroft, etc.) to collect 'all' the DNA evidence and forge reports to say anything they wished. The Dover Doctors had no clue as to where the bodies were coming from, so the FBI, CIA and NSA gathered and created the reports required to divert suspicion on a Band of Bearded Jihadist Radicals rather than themselves ... 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz cool:



Fizz said:


> filing a lawsuit doesnt mean squat..... as Christphera has proven. he claims he cant get medical help or pay child support because the government cant find a paper from 1876 or some stupid shit like that.
> 
> its winning the lawsuit that matters ....



Mr. Fizz is under the misguided notion that running his silly mouth in these 911Truth Deliberations means something. Where is your rebuttal to ANYTHING I presented in the OP using plenty of third-party references as EVIDENCE? I have seen 911LIARS like you before, but ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]... Mr. Fizz Takes The Cake ...[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Ollie:



SFC Ollie said:


> Wow. so your pictures with you saying that it is an A3 are factual and the hundreds of pictures and the wreckage with serial numbers on it along with the bodies and DNA is manufactured evidence. Damn I'm glad i'm not you ...



Yes. A real decommissioned 'and' retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior struck the Pentagon at exactly 9:36:27 AM. 

Lookingglassnews.org Story



> *Missile & remote control systems added to small jets before 9-11; same parts found at Pentagon*
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Posted                in the database on Friday, May 27th, 2005 @ 10:58:17 MST (831 views)[/SIZE][/FONT]                                                                               *
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz:



Fizz said:


> and your proof of this is what? its not simply true because you say it is. you need proof ....



Once again this *DoD Cover Story IDIOT* cool comes to one of my 911Truth Topics to run is mouth lol like a MORON using *no evidentiary support* for ANYTHING. Perhaps somebody is impressed by this complete FOOL, but I am not numbered among them. Bring a 'case' for something, or I see no reason to even read your silly posts ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 4, 2010)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Errors, omissions and downright LIES in the U.S. Government Documentation prove beyond all doubt that 9/11 Was DEFINITELY An Inside Job. The clearest evidence that the DoD-controlled FBI, CIA and NSA planned and carried out the 9/11 Inside Job appears in the corrupt 911 Commission Report and the Arlington County After-Action Report where the keyword term '*explosions*' was deliberately removed from the *Official Govt Documentation *(#10 here).
> 
> ...



Given that fact that your past "theories" have had numerous mistakes and your "predictions" never come true, anything you say is completely worthless.

Like I said before, you and Christophera must work closely together as your presentation of evidence and debating tactics are eerily similar.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 4, 2010)

Terral,

 With all the facts that have been presented to you that you immediately call fake or lies, and with all your so called facts which according to you are the only truth; there is nothing left to say to you except, you need to go ahead and stay in your world, we understand, they know you there, and the men in the white coats are friendly and feed you.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 4, 2010)

Terral said:


> The end result is that Ms. Brown stopped communications and my subsequent emails bounced off the Arlington County Fire Department Servers, because everyone involved already knows that 9/11 was an inside-job and they have no intention of reconciling anything in the bogus ACAAR ...



i'd stop emailing you too if you emailed me. you are delusional and refuse to look at facts presented to you unless they support a huge conspiracy.

look at how many times you post a picture of a hole with tons of airplane parts in it and claim it is empty.

the problem isnt Ms. Brown the problem is you.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 4, 2010)

Terral said:


> to receive all the bodies from the WTC Theater, the Pentagon and the supposed Flight 93 Crash Site. This Inside-job Maneuver allowed the *Inside-job Terrorists* (Bush, Rove, Cheney, Rumsfeld, Ashcroft, etc.) to collect 'all' the DNA evidence and forge reports to say anything they wished.



and your proof that there was any forgery is what?


----------



## eots (Jan 5, 2010)

> I like the 50 ton crane carrying wings.  Pretty heavy wings for an airplane, don't you think?



what a completely retarded response..as if what a crane is lifting at any given moment equals its lifting capacity...totally stupid


----------



## candycorn (Jan 5, 2010)

eots said:


> > I like the 50 ton crane carrying wings.  Pretty heavy wings for an airplane, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> what a completely retarded response..as if what a crane is lifting at any given moment equals its lifting capacity...totally stupid



So do you honestly believe that those are airplane wings you crazy bastard?

A simple yes or no will suffice.....

Somehow I bet you are too chickenshit to provide a simple yes or no response.  

There is a good reason why the world hates you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 5, 2010)

Godboy said:


> The title of this thread only proves how delusional the troofers are. If this document proved it was an inside job, thats all i would be seeing on the news. Im watching the news right now and theres nothing being said about this document or 9/11 being an inside job.
> 
> Thats the difference between you loonies and normal people. We know what facts are, but you guys are perpetually confused over the concept.
> 
> You clowns are fucking stupid and you never cease to amuse me.




funny this post proves how delusional YOU Bush dupes are.The loonies are you Bush dupes who have allowed the corporate controlled media and government agencys to brainwash you with their lies and propaganda.Facts? Hey idiot,the facts are there are hundreds of architects and engineers who dont accept the official version of the 9/11 fairy tales.along with top ranking military officials,firemen,policemen,first responders,demolition experts,the best scientists in the world,pilots among many prominent high ranking officials arounf the world.Yet you Bush dupes logic is none of that matters  to you,the ONLY thing that matters to you idiot morons is what government agencys and the corporate controlled media tell you. You lie because you DONT know what the facts are.You need to look in the mirror when calling someone a clown and being fucking stupid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 5, 2010)

as usual Terral,The DOD agents are making their pathetic and pitiful attempts to no avail, to debunk the truth here Im sure you have noticed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 5, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your still wasting your time with agents Fizz ,Gam,Ollie and Cornboy troll Terral? dont know why because like you said,they cant get around it that there is government documentation that proves it. after all Terral,they cant debunk these threads here even though they tried like their paid to.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...on-report-say-it-is-a-fraud-and-cover-up.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-says-official-story-for-9-11-is-a-fraud.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...history-black-boxs-not-recovered-on-land.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ound-zero-is-evidence-of-explosives-used.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...nd-evidence-of-explosives-used-on-9-11-a.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...neers-scientists-dont-believe-9-11-story.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...7-was-a-controlled-demolition-inside-job.html

they never could debunk anything that me,you, Eots,Creative Dreams,or Curvelight said on those threads despite their pathetic attempts to try and do so.They cant admit their logic of believeing what government agencys and what the corporate controlled media says as the god gospel truth and ignoring what credible experts like the ones myself and Creative Dreams posted is moronic and idiotic.hahahahahahahahahahahahaha,that always makes me roll on the floor with laughter when they use that logic.lol.

also Terral,did you notice that agent Fizz never tried to debunk this video you posted on his thread back then?LOL. He didnt watch it obviously cause he has no interest in the truth.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/96949-leave-the-victims-families-alone.html

Too bad that Bush dupes like Godboy and Toto are so afraid of the truth about government conspiracys that they are only interested in reading what the disinfo agents here post huh? Because having to acknowledge the TRUTH would make them shit their pants having to deal with it.

 People like Toto and Godboy are the kind of people that Jack Nicholson was talking about in the movie A FEW GOOD MEN when he said to Tom Cruise-You want to know the truth son,you couldnt handle the truth if you knew it.You cant handle the truth. the truth scares them so they keep their heads buried in the sand like an ostrich and only listen to what these disinfo agents say to them.


----------



## Douger (Jan 5, 2010)

After the initial shock, say....By 6 or 8 pm 9/11/2001, anyone who knows any history, and didn't see it was an inside job, is a fucking brainwashed idiot.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 5, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mr. Fizz:
> ...



Now go and pay your taxes and support us.  LOL.  
Did you ever read your "rep" on here...it says you're a worthless troll.  Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 5, 2010)

Douger said:


> After the initial shock, say....By 6 or 8 pm 9/11/2001, anyone who knows any history, and didn't see it was an inside job, is a fucking brainwashed idiot.



you can say that again Douger.You hit the nail right on the head.some like the one that just responded after you just now are paid trolls that know it was an inside job paid to come here and post lies and bullshit like he constantly always does.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 5, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mr. Fizz:
> ...



the reason i dont respond to your stupid videos is because they are worthless. basically what you are saying is "i'm a stupid 9/11 conspiracy whacko and a person on a youtube video is too!!"

well so fucking what?!!!

where is your proof of anything other than your not the only fucking whacko in the world? where is your evidence? the stupid youtube videos dont mean shit.


----------



## eots (Jan 5, 2010)

where is your proof you are anything but a whacko fuzznuts ?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 5, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mr. Fizz:
> ...



We're just about the only people who will give you nutcases the time of day. You talk about truth and dismiss every bit of evidence that does not fit into your hairbrained theories.  You quote your own message boards and you guys always try to use conspiracy sites as proof. Yet dismiss any info from any other site. Now do not try to deny it, everyone who has read any of your stupidity has seen it. And all of you are the same. Fact is I want to be there when there is a new investigation so I can see your tears well up before you start crying for a third investigation. I doubt that any of you even understand what Proof is.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 5, 2010)

eots said:


> where is your proof you are anything but a whacko fuzznuts ?


the most intelligent thing to ever come out of your mouth was my dick.


----------



## eots (Jan 5, 2010)

why dont you keep your homo-erotic fantasies between you and liarability faggot...heres a news flash for you fag what ever end of the stick  you are on ..you are still a queer...are all you deniers latent homos or what ???


----------



## Fizz (Jan 5, 2010)

eots said:


> why dont you keep your homo-erotic fantasies between you and liarability faggot...heres a news flash for you fag what ever end of the stick  you are on ..you are still a queer...are all you deniers latent homos or what ???



"all you deniars" would be the majority of the population. that would make it statistically impossible for all deniers to be homos.

but dont let facts get in the way of a conspiracy theory. i noticed a few lines of the profile of conspiracy theorists fit you to a tee!!! 

_Goertzel says the new study provides an intriguing but partial look at the inner workings of conspiracy thinking. Such convictions critically depend on what he calls &#8220;selective skepticism.&#8221; Conspiracy believers are highly doubtful about information from the government or other sources they consider suspect. But, without criticism*, believers accept any source that supports their preconceived views,* he says.

*&#8220;Arguments advanced by conspiracy theorists tell you more about the believer than about the event,&#8221;* Goertzel says.

Swami&#8217;s finding that 9/11 conspiracy believers frequently spoke with likeminded individuals supports the notion that &#8220;conspiracy thinkers constitute a community of believers,&#8221; remarks historian Robert Goldberg of the University of Utah in Salt Lake City. Goldberg has studied various conspiracy theories in the United States.

Conspiracy thinkers share an optimistic conviction that they can find &#8220;the truth,&#8221; spread it to the masses and foster social change, Goldberg asserts.

Over the past 50 years, researchers and observers of social dynamics have traced beliefs in conspiracy theories to *feelings of powerlessness, attempts to bolster self-esteem *and diminished faith in government. Some conspiracy beliefs &#8212; such as the widespread conviction among blacks that the U.S. government concocted HIV/AIDS as a genocidal plot &#8212; gain strength from actual events, such as the once-secret Tuskegee experiments in which black men with syphilis were denied treatment._
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/44046/title/The_inner_worlds_of_conspiracy_believers


----------



## Terral (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Ollie:



SFC Ollie said:


> We're just about the only people who will give you nutcases the time of day. You talk about truth and dismiss every bit of evidence that does not fit into your hairbrained theories.



Mr. Fizz and Ms. CandyCorn and Ollie are Official Cover Story LIARS. Period. Okay Mr. Ollie, please point out any 'evidence' that debunks my 911Truth Explanations for the Flight 93/Shanksville Case, the Flight 77/Pentagon Case, or the WTC-7 Controlled Demolition Case! Good luck!

Flight 93 Case:

Okay hotshot: We are supposed to be looking at a crashed 100-ton Jetliner with ...






...60 TONS of Titanium Frame, Two 6-Ton Rolls-Royce Engines, Massive Wing Sections, Indestructible Landing Gear, Fuselage, more than 200 Seats, Cargo and a Tail Section that stands more than 40 feet above the tarmac! However, the Official Govt Evidence shows ...






... an EMPTY SHANKSVILLE HOLE!!!! Please point out the 'evidence' in this Official Photograph that says I am your 'nutcase.' 






Where are your components of a crashed 100-ton Jetliner? No sir. Ollie is delusional beyond our collective abilities to fathom! You buy the Official Cover Story LIE, because Mr. Ollie chooses to be willfully BLIND and *STUPID* (#7) to the fact that Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld have been LYING from day one.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgfzqulvhlQ"]Lots Of Official Cover Story LIARS Are LYING 'And' Getting Away With It ... For Now ...[/ame]



SFC Ollie said:


> You quote your own message boards and you guys always try to use conspiracy sites as proof.



Bullony! Mr. Ollie is a LIAR. The FAA Timeline says the aircraft crashed into the west side of the Pentagon at 9:32 AM!!!!!!!!

Google Doc Of FAA Timeline 



> *"0932 ATC AEA reports aircraft crashes into west side of Pentagon."*


And yet, Bush and Rove and Cheney say that AA77 crashed into the Pentagon at *9:37:46 AM* (911CR Page 10) and *9:38 AM* (ACAAR page 200) and as late as *9:43 AM* (CNN/Govt Chronology). Okay hotshot: So WHO ... IS ... LYING??? The CNN Chronology Timeline was posted on September 12, 2001 at 12:27 PM EDT and shows the 'latest' AA77 crash time, because the Govt was LYING and trying to join their fake crash time with the E-ring Roof Collapse at *9:57 AM* (ACAAR Page 200). However, the ACAAR is LYING, because timestamped News Video says the E-ring Roof collapsed at 10:15 AM (See the video from #49 from my Pentagon Timeline)! The first Pentagon Explosion took place at exactly 9:31:39 AM 'and' the E-ring Roof finally collapsed at 10:15:16 AM, or about 45 minutes 'after' that initial Missile Strike! So, what 'evidence' debunks my Pentagon Explanation? :0)



SFC Ollie said:


> Yet dismiss any info from any other site. Now do not try to deny it, everyone who has read any of your stupidity has seen it. And all of you are the same.



Bullony! Mr. Ollie is describing Official Cover Story LIARS with no evidence whatsoever to support 'their' Official Cover Story LIES. Period. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 6, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Ollie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How about some detailed pictures from Shanksville to start with:

Flight 93 Photos

Oh My goodness lok at all these closeups of the Debris field in shanksville.

9-11 Research: Flight 93 Crash Debris

Now Terral, go ahead and deny the pictures, we know you will.


----------



## eots (Jan 6, 2010)

eots said:


> why dont you keep your homo-erotic fantasies between you and liarability faggot...heres a news flash for you fag what ever end of the stick  you are on ..you are still a queer...are all you deniers latent homos or what ???





> quote=Fizz;1873310][
> "all you deniars" would be the majority of the population. that would make it statistically impossible for all deniers to be homos.



by deniers  I am referring to latent homosexuals such as you and liarability
that actively try to derail any investigation of 9/11 there seem s to be a direct correlation between those activities and a penchant for homo erotic fantasies...perhaps mr goldberg should do a essay on that


----------



## Terral (Jan 6, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> How about some detailed pictures from Shanksville to start with:
> 
> Flight 93 Photos



Olllie is missing 100 TONS of *Flight 93 Jetliner that landed in Cleveland* (story), according to Mayor Michael R. White! Let us examine Ollie's 'evidence' to see what is really going on:

Ollie's Rusty Engine Part



SFC Ollie said:


> Oh My goodness lok at all these closeups of the Debris field in shanksville.



Mr. Ollie is pointing to a very small 'rusty' piece of junk that is supposedly found in the empty hole. The problem with his 'evidence' is that the little hole was already there in *1994* (U.S. Geological Survey Photograph). Okay, so how did Mr. Ollie's rusty engine part get under the green grass in the bottom of the empty hole???






Ollie is missing 100 TONS of Flight 93 and all of his 'planted evidence' can fit into the bed of a single pickup truck! We should expect to see 'planted evidence' for this definite 9/11 Inside Job!!!! Okay Ollie: Where is the remainder of your missing 100 TON JETLINER???? :0)

Ollie's Planted Fuselage Part

This little piece of 'planted fuselage' was found over in the trees with all of the other 'planted evidence.' Okay Mr. Ollie: How did your 'planted evidence' bounce out of the little empty hole to land over in the trees? :0) 

This is RIDICULOUS! These Official Cover Story FOOLS really and truly want to believe Official Cover Story LIES, because (#7) ....






You fill in the ....

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2010)

Terral said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > How about some detailed pictures from Shanksville to start with:
> ...



those 3 monkeys are definetly the Bush dupes around here.They see no truth,hear no truth or speak no truth.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 6, 2010)

Terral said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > How about some detailed pictures from Shanksville to start with:
> ...



You got nothing, the engine part is not one bit rusty, unless that back how was even rustier. The picture is an official picture used in a court of law. But even that isn't good enough for you truthers. When you deny lawfully admitted evidence I'm sorry but you lose.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 6, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I didn't know that you , Terral, and Curvelight knew each other....


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



Nice.


----------



## Terral (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Ollie:



SFC Ollie said:


> You got nothing, the engine part is not one bit rusty, unless that back how was even rustier.



Please stop playing the Official Cover Story STOOGE. Click on *this picture *(here) and look at what 'your' *'Flight 93 Crashed Here' Conspiracy Theory* IS MISSING. These massive 6-ton Rolls-Royce Engines come in '*TWOS*' (pic), you moron, and you have less than 10 percent of just one! Where is the rest of your 100-ton Jetliner????? 






This is the broken-down version of the Rolls-Royce Engine without the outer housing that 'you' say is depicted by this:






No sir and NOT even close! Mr. Ollie NEVER even addresses the ABSOLUTE FACT that this EMPTY HOLE was already present in this EMPTY FIELD on April 20, 1994 in this *U.S. Geological Survey Photograph* (here from my Flight 93 Topic). This little empty hole ...






... ([ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcfL2jaAVcM"]the video clip[/ame]) is the result of a failed *"Diamond T Mine"* (story) dig that turned up nothing of value and was abandoned in 1996. Again, this empty hole is filled with GRASS and 'you' say a little chunk of rusty metal is from just one 6-ton Rolls-Royce Engine. Okay hotshot, so where is the rest of your 100-ton Jetliner??? 



SFC Ollie said:


> The picture is an official picture used in a court of law.



Say this to yourself three times:

"*911 Was An Inside Job!!!*"
"*911 Was An Inside Job!!!*"
"*911 Was An Inside Job!!!*" 

Of course these pictures of 'planted evidence' were used in a court of law because the FBI, CIA and NSA orchestrated the attacks 'and' have been running the Counterintelligence Disinformation Campaign, under the DoD Umbrella, since LONG before 9/11!!! We should expect to see PLANTED EVIDENCE for this 9/11 INSIDE JOB!!!!



SFC Ollie said:


> But even that isn't good enough for you truthers. When you deny lawfully admitted evidence I'm sorry but you lose.



The planted evidence simply does NOT even begin to match the Official Cover Story! Period! The problem is that Mr. Ollie is too damned STUPID (like typical Americans = #7-#10) to figure out the difference, EVEN when described to you using mountains of real 911Truth Evidence ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Jan 7, 2010)

how much of a moron could you possibly be? you show a picture of what you claim is an "empty hole" and then also show them pulling the remains of a huge jet engine out of it. so which is it? is it empty or is that engine coming out of it?

lets skip over the silliness that you are implying that the engine would remain intact after this crash and get straight to the point.... 

if this engine didnt get there by flight 93 crashing there then how did the engine get there? where is your proof of how this engine was buried in your "emtpy hole"?


----------



## Terral (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz:



Fizz said:


> how much of a moron could you possibly be? you show a picture of what you claim ...



Mr. Fizz comes out here running his mouth and making a case for ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]... NOTHING ... What A Moron![/ame]

Just show us your pictures of Flight 93 or Flight 77 crashed anywhere! What is the problem? Oh yeah, nothing like that exists ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-IyB24UPss]The Flight 93 Fraud!!![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Jan 7, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you just posted a pic of the engine from flight 93 yourself!! what an idiot.

why dont you show us a picture of where the plane from flight 93 is AFTER 9/11 if you think it isnt in the pennsylvania field?


----------



## Vortex (Jan 7, 2010)

Terral has to be the biggest idiot on the Interwebs.


----------



## Terral (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Vortex:



Vortex said:


> Terral has to be the biggest idiot on the Interwebs.



Show us 'your' pictures of Flight 93 OR Flight 77 crashed ANYWHERE ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]Vortex Is Talking Out His Backside ... Like Mr. Fizz[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 7, 2010)

the word buttfuck is missing as well....i am pretty sure someone butfucked somebody at somepoint during all this....


----------



## Fizz (Jan 7, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Vortex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we show you all the time. you've seen the pictures. in fact, as is the case above, you even posted the pictures.

you do realize it CRASHED into the pentagon and didnt land softly on the lawn and slowly bump into the pentagon wall, right? you know flight 93 CRASHED into the field, right? it didnt land there so you can take pictures of the entire plane intact, right?

take a look at these pictures and see if you see any similarity of what happens when a plane crashes into a field. this plane actually had its gear down and was attempting to make an emergency landing..... not intentionally rolled over and crashed upside down at a steep angle.

hunt the Caspian Airlines jetliner.











oh my gosh!! where is the AIRPLANE?!!





another one of your "empty holes" filled with airplane parts. look familiar?


----------



## CMike (Jan 7, 2010)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Errors, omissions and downright LIES in the U.S. Government Documentation prove beyond all doubt that 9/11 Was DEFINITELY An Inside Job. The clearest evidence that the DoD-controlled FBI, CIA and NSA planned and carried out the 9/11 Inside Job appears in the corrupt 911 Commission Report and the Arlington County After-Action Report where the keyword term '*explosions*' was deliberately removed from the *Official Govt Documentation *(#10 here).
> 
> ...



You are an idiot.

Thank you for this time on this matter.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 7, 2010)

...where the really weird fuckers hang out.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2010)

*
Wow, you'd figure if there is any proof; there would be a court case.  Funny how the twoofers never get around to bringing a case to court.  I guess Ronald McDonald won't give them time off to pursue justice.  LOL
*


----------



## eots (Jan 8, 2010)

you see cuntywhore believes she won the debate because she implied that a connection between 9/11 truth and fastfood..when in reality all she has done is expose the disrespectful..cunty and corny ..inner workings of her own mind and nothing more


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2010)

eots said:


> you see cuntywhore believes she won the debate because she implied that a connection between 9/11 truth and fastfood..when in reality all she has done is expose the disrespectful..cunty and corny ..inner workings of her own mind and nothing more



Well, if you do actually believe that 3 buildings can be wired for controlled demolition with nobody noticing and that a painted plane was used to hide a missile strike on the Pentagon, it is more than likely that your brain hasn't developed past the level required to only flip burgers.

Seriously, if you are that delusional, you can't get a job doing anything else.  

The next time you interview for a job (not that you would have such determination), please tell them your views on 9/11...I dare you.  Unless you're apply to scrub dishes or work on live land mines; you won't get the job.


----------



## Terral (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz cool:



Fizz said:


> you just posted a pic of the engine from flight 93 yourself!! what an idiot.



No sir. 






This is a very small piece of 'planted evidence' having nothing to do with any real 100-ton Jetliner! We know this is 'planted evidence' because:

1. The Empty Hole was already in the Empty Shaksville Field on April 20, 1994 (pic).

2. The Empty Hole has 'grass' growing on all the inclines:






3. Mr. Fizz  talks about a picture of 'the' engine (what a moron!) as if a real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner has only 'one' engine! 






Go right ahead and start explaining WHY you are missing about 100 Tons of Jetliner Debris! 

A. Where are your missing wing sections?
B. Where is your missing landing gear and wheels?
C. Where can we find your missing 60-TON Titanium Frame?
D. Where are your 200+ Missing Seats?
E. Where is your massive Tail Section that stands more than 40 feet above the tarmac?

4. Flight 93 landed in Cleveland (story), according to Mayor Michael R. White (story).



Fizz said:


> why dont you show us a picture of where the plane from flight 93 is AFTER 9/11 if you think it isnt in the pennsylvania field?



All we have outside Shanksville is the EMPTY HOLE:










The Govt is obviously LYING and so is Mr. Fizz cool ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots (Jan 8, 2010)

Th





> is is a very small piece of 'planted evidence' having nothing to do with any real 100-ton Jetliner! We know this is 'planted evidence' because:
> 
> 1. The Empty Hole was already in the Empty Shaksville Field on April 20, 1994 (pic).
> 
> 2. The Empty Hole has 'grass' growing on all the inclines:




WOW..THAT IS INDEED THE CASE...


----------



## Fizz (Jan 8, 2010)

eots said:


> This is a very small piece of 'planted evidence' having nothing to do with any real 100-ton Jetliner! We know this is 'planted evidence' because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eots (Jan 8, 2010)

I see you are having problems with the incredible easy quote function..Agent Fizz


----------



## eots (Jan 8, 2010)

TODAY ON THE ALEX JONES SHOW

Damon Vickers 
Alex welcomes back to the show Damon Vickers a financial expert and the chief investment officer of Nine Points Capital Partners who has been featured on Fox News, Bloomberg, CNBC, BNN, and the New York Times. Vickers told CNBC that the dollar will get &#8220;utterly destroyed&#8221; and become &#8220;virtually worthless.&#8221; Alex also talks with regular guest and publisher of the International Forecaster, Bob Chapman, about the economy and intelligence officer Anthony Shaffer. Shaffer made a protected disclosure to the 9/11 Commission staff director, Philip D. Zelikow, while undercover in Afghanistan in October 2003 regarding the existence of the ABLE DANGER program that had identified alleged 9/11 lead hijacker Mohammed Atta and three other al-Qaeda operatives operating in the United States prior to 9/11. Alex also covers the latest news and takes your calls. 

 Listen Now  Windows Media

Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## Fizz (Jan 8, 2010)

eots said:


> I see you are having problems with the incredible easy quote function..Agent Fizz



maybe i will get fired from my super secret government job.

(fucking moron!!)


----------



## Fizz (Jan 8, 2010)

click for full size


----------

